# Cycling Methods and Alternatives



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

I just recently remodeled by 10 gallon tank and I am soon going to have to start cycling it again. Currently I'm just letting all the new deco's, new gravel and the new filter have a couple days to 'warm up'.

My hopes of doing a fishess cycle however are very dim, I've looked everywhere to find pure ammonia, but it has been to no avail. Even my chemistry teach commented on how odd it was when he couldn't find any for the lab. The closest he got was a bottle of pine scented and sudsing ammonia.

So now I am pretty much being forced to do a cycle with fish. I've heard that Danios are a good fish for cycling, what type would be best? Would they get along with Neon Tetra's or Betta fish after the cycle?

Also I've read about other methods of fishless cycling. I know some people use a piece of raw fish or shrimp in saltwater aquariums, but I've heard that some FW people have "fed" their tanks with fish food to decompose and cycle the tank. Has anyone used anything like this?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I done a fishless cycle in my tank just by adding food daily like I was feeding fish. If I remember correctly, it took me about 6 weeks to cycle it.


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

I also *MIGHT* be able to get some gravel or something from a pre-established tank. However since its such a long trip I want to make sure I do it right.

Should gravel and water be what I am aiming for, or would a rock, piece of wood, plant, or other deco be more effective?

Then once I get home with it, should I just put it directly in my tank? Should I make sure there is some ammonia in the water before adding it? Would putting some of the established gravel near the BIO-FIBER in my filter (AquaTech 10/20) be more effective or should I put it just on top of my gravel?

Then how long should it take the bacteria culture to populate and I be able to add fish?

 Boy that was alot of questions... :fish:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I like the way you just totally ignored my reply..

most of your good bacteria are going to be in filter media from an already cycled tank. rocks and decor wont help all that much


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm sorry. I actually took your reply very seriously since its the method I will probably end up doing. However my mind kinda switched to thinking of already cycled tanks since mom came in about 5 minutes prior and said I might be able to get into town sometime soon, the fish store there has a 5 year old 58 gallon on display.

6 weeks looks like an awefuly long time though. My parents and friends already think I'm batty for suggesting to let the tank cycle for 3-4 weeks. I have neighbors who do 100% water changes every week and scrub down the tank and decor.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

it could have possibly been 4-5 weeks BUT I know it wasnt less than 4. They make something called Bio Spira that is supposed to instantly cycle a tank but its hard to find in LFS - you will probably have to order it.


----------



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

well i am starting the same thing, but a 2.5 g, first cycleing for me so i hope no one minds if i add a few questions, does the size of the tank matter? could i put a fish or 2 from my community tank in there for a few days to get the ammonia? what if i filled it with gravel from my community tank? then took it back out when it's cycled?
when feeding the empty tank, i take it you dont clean the gravel, and did you do this for 4 weeks?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You guys are making this all far more complicated than it has to be.

Take a little jar with you to the petshop. On second thought, make it a big jar. Get the shopkeeper to help you squeeze a bunch of filterpads out into your jar. Don't squeeze too hard, but fill your jar with yucky brown watery slurry from as many filters as you can. 
When you get back home, pour the stuff into your turned-OFF filter. Let it sit & soak for about a half-hour, then turn the filter ON. 
The next day, your tank will be ready for a few fish. Never add more than 2-3 small fish at a time, and always at least 10 days apart. You'll pretty much never have to even consider that cycling exists. Do not overfeed, and do a 1/4 waterchange weekly without touching the gravel. After six weeks you'll be fully established.

By the way, and this is important, if you add a bunch of bacteria to the tank, whatever the source, it will all starve & die if it doesn't have food. Unless you use "Stability" or "Bio-Spira" you won't be able to make your tank instantly cycled. Alas, you can't get these in Canada for some reason as I understand it, so you might as well resign yourself to the fact that you're going to have to add your fish over time instead of all at once.


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you Salt, that was exactly the type of information I was looking for. :king:


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Salt, for saving me the typing!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Couple of comments on Salt's post. Filter sludge from the pet shop is a good idea UNLESS disease or parasites come with it.... Be carefull. 
Also, pay close attention to Salt's advise about SLOWLY adding new fish. If you get in a hurry about that, you will likely have problems.


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

Okay so back to a part of my original post, what fish would be best to cycle with? I originally intended to have a betta and a school of neon tetras, but I doubt they are tolerant enough to survive a cycle. Does anyone think that a betta or neons would do well with the cycle, or would another fish be better? Maybe 2 Zebra Danios?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Neons are kind of sensitive, start with one or two of toughest fish you intend to keep in the tank. The betta would be better.


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

Okay, I had a change of plans and stocked my 10 gallon with 4 Cherry Danios, its been a week and I'm starting to register ammonia levels somewhere between 0.25 and 0.5 ppm. I know doing water changes will slow the cycle process, but if I didn't have concern for the wellbeing of my fish I probably wouldn't be here. At what ammonia level should I start doing water changes or vacumm?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Water changes won't slow the cycle. You need to keep ammonia down to .25


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

So these bacteria are just so abundant in nature they will populate any water pool where ammonia is present?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes! *******


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

> Never add more than 2-3 small fish at a time, and always at least 10 days apart


That's the way to go if you have any hardy fish on your stocking list.

I don't suggest neons for a 10g tank. They do better in groups of atleast 8 IMO and you don't have room for 8 in a 10g. I had my 10g planted with a betta and 6 neons. The neons hid all the time. It could have been the betta, I'm not sure. I moved them to my 29g which now has 8 neons, 8 glowlights and some other fish and the neons are out all the time. They swim around and don't hide anymore. They do better in larger groups.

I've never heard of cherry danios...do you mean cherry barbs? Maybe I just haven't seen them.

Now, my 10g has a male betta and 6 Harlequin Rasboras. Everyone is happy. The Harlies are very pretty, and they are hardy too, so you could add 4 to get the cycle started.


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

Yep I meant barbs.


----------

